# Breeze's Granddaughter



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm very excited to share pictures of one of Breeze's granddaughter's that has ALMOST finished her championship.:wub:

This is Angels Storybook Romance. She was originally called Raven by Bonnie but her co-owner (who she lives with) calls her Angel.

Her co-owner put a major and a couple of singles on her, but sent her to Cathy Bailey (Chaca Maltese) a couple of weeks ago. Cathy put a 3 point major and a 4 point major on Raven/Angel the 1st weekend in September and now she needs just 2 points to finished her champioinship. I think she's gorgeous and Cathy says that she is also very sweet. Can't wait to see what she produces in the future.

Breeze and I are both very proud of this little girl.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gosh she is stunning.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

OH MY!!!!!! She is Beautiful...Gorgeous Coat :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She really is stunning.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Her face reminds me of Breeze's. And Breeze has the best darn coat I've ever worked with on a Malt. The 1st picture of Raven definitely has Breeze's expression. I see that look every day.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Barbara does a great job with her dogs and I'm glad Cathy was able to take her! Congrats to everyone involved!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is so beautiful....I could sit here and gaze at her pictures for hours.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Is she absolutely beautiful or what??? Thanks for sharing and just her beautiful coat.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, she is magnificent! Glad to see you back, Lynn <3


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! She's just beautiful.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty little princess!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stunning, how exciting Lynn. I was looking at your siggy I can see she looks like her grandma, especially the eyes and face


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Very beautiful & regal 😃


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Storybook Maltese (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey! There's my little Angel! Actually… I got her majors but with winter setting in and wanting to get her finished before her next heat Cathy Bailey really helped me out getting her finished. Cathy does an AWESOME job with Maltese! Gonna send her my Gigolo from Bonnie Palmer next and hopefully Angel-Raven has a lovely girl for me to show in the summer


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Barbara,

The show pictures that I saw on FB are great. She is such a beautiful girl and Breeze is very happy to claim her as part of her family.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's beautifull! Congratulations all involved


----------



## Storybook Maltese (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks so much Lynn! I would love to know more about her Grandmother . And see pics? She is the sweetest natured dog I've got and has the face of an Angel for sure. She is very happy to be done showing and be my personal bed warmer now. She is bred now to Treasure. Due 2/8/15. Can't wait to see those babies!!! Makes me quiver to think about it.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She is a beauty Barbara! and we all know maltese make the BEST bed warmers  Best of luck on your litter!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Stunning!


----------

